# When does your personal mental cutoff for "old games" begin? Do you have an end date as well?



## Zyvyn (Dec 15, 2019)

Anything before the NES


----------



## wurstpistole (Dec 15, 2019)

Zyvyn said:


> Anything before the NES


Seconded


----------



## Zyvyn (Dec 15, 2019)

wurstpistole said:


> Seconded


Like I can even bare the infamous hydlide on NES but nothing before it


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 15, 2019)

TL;DR is cutoff time for when memories of what games you can recall well end, or cutoff for what you consider too old to enjoy and play?


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 15, 2019)

Anything before SNES.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 15, 2019)

I started out with a BBC micro, I can’t go back and play them though.

I would agree with @Zyvyn, NES really nailed playability and therefore more enjoyable nostalgia, and generations going forward also built off of this commercially successful model.

I have a huge soft spot for N64 as you all know, but I cannot stand Sega Saturn games, I haven’t found anything enjoyable on it yet  (controversial)


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 15, 2019)

Just about anything before the [PLATFORM=/platform/snes]Super Nintendo Entertainment System (SNES)[/PLATFORM] . The only [PLATFORM=/platform/nes]Nintendo Entertainment System (NES)[/PLATFORM]  game that I can remember thoroughly enjoying is [GAME=/game/super-mario-bros.358]Super Mario Bros.[/GAME] ,  but I've found SNES to be much more tolerable.

I'm glad I played [GAME=/game/metroid-zero-mission.1107]Metroid: Zero Mission[/GAME] rather than [GAME=/game/metroid.1101]Metroid[/GAME], as I just can't get into that one, despite being a Metroid fan.


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2019)

Let me see... I am willing to admit PS2 and consoles and games of that time are "old", and that's the cutoff point in my mind. I know I'm behind the times with this but this basically sums up my view on it:


----------



## rehevkor (Dec 15, 2019)

SNES/Mega Drive except for a couple of games, as these where the first consoles we had.


----------



## wiired24 (Dec 15, 2019)

For me it would be anything not currently in production. When I go to a Wal-Mart or Target and I cannot find the games for a specific system then I consider it to be retro. Generally anything that came out well over a decade ago.


----------



## RedoLane (Dec 15, 2019)

I don't really understand what do you mean when you mention "mental cutoff", but if I assume correctly, then absolutely anything before the NES, with the exception of a few arcade games at the time, like Pac-Man.
I was born in the middle of the 90s, but I was lucky enough to have a big brother who brought me into gaming, starting with the NES, SEGA Master System, and MS-DOS.
As of the early arcade games, my local city's mall had them by chance, so that's how I experienced them at a very early age.

Stuff like the early Atari games are what I consider too old nowadays, because in my opinion, they are too limited and lacking for replayability.
"But Pac-Man was lacking replayability too!"
Sure, but for it's simplicity, it's a great time consumer for short waiting times.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 15, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> TL;DR is cutoff time for when memories of what games you can recall well end, or cutoff for what you consider too old to enjoy and play?


With the possible exception of the N64 I can still enjoy many games from pretty much everything, and for the N64 stuff then when it was remade for XBLA or something then I still enjoy it (Perfect Dark 64 could teach most modern shooters a thing or three about how to do multiplayer).
Still games, and possibly the general lay of the gaming land, that you can recall well with everything else just being a mash in your head.



wiired24 said:


> For me it would be anything not currently in production. When I go to a Wal-Mart or Target and I cannot find the games for a specific system then I consider it to be retro. Generally anything that came out well over a decade ago.


Yesterday I went into CEX (high street second hand games and electronics shop in a lot of places but these days probably the biggest in the UK). They still had walls of PS3 and 360 games, and not just a small shelf in the back or the basement.


----------



## nWo (Dec 15, 2019)

I started with the Atari, and the NES after that. I played every console after, so I can say that, up to the N64, they could be considered classics nowadays, starting from the NES and being more legendary the older it goes until Atari.  I say that because its the oldest console I put my hands onto. The NES ones are definitely pure legend, they saved the industry.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 15, 2019)

old is 3 generations before the current one. that sounds about right.
2 gens prior games are still recent enough to be remembered by many people, so even though some may consider them antiquated, they are not old enough yet.


----------



## ILuvGames (Dec 15, 2019)

I cut my gaming teeth on an Atari 2600/VCS back in the 70's so that would be my start point I guess. As long as I have fun there is no end point for me at the moment.


----------



## onibaku (Dec 15, 2019)

Hmm I'd also say anything before NES, some games are still playable for me on the NES. I really liked megaman 6 on the NES and actually played it recently. I remember my first game being Fifa 97, then I had a ps1 for a short time and then I was introduced to snes emulators and that consumed a lot of my time as a kid. Once I got a gameboy colour, the handheld gaming stuck with me and handheld gaming has been my favourite way to game ever since!


----------



## Zense (Dec 15, 2019)

I can see the PS2 era with the addition of only the Wii from the following generation to be considered old games, though maybe even the PS3 and Xbox 360, depending on who you ask. Essentially anything that isn't current gen. Although for the term "retro" I personally feel it is more fitting for the PS2 generation and before. Note that I grew up with Mega Drive and Master System games.


----------



## GarnetSunset (Dec 15, 2019)

anything that controls like shit
old re games
some nes games
some snes games
its less of a date and moreso does controlling it feel fun
re games feel like shit and wipeout feels like god


----------



## wiired24 (Dec 15, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> With the possible exception of the N64 I can still enjoy many games from pretty much everything, and for the N64 stuff then when it was remade for XBLA or something then I still enjoy it (Perfect Dark 64 could teach most modern shooters a thing or three about how to do multiplayer).
> Still games, and possibly the general lay of the gaming land, that you can recall well with everything else just being a mash in your head.
> 
> 
> Yesterday I went into CEX (high street second hand games and electronics shop in a lot of places but these days probably the biggest in the UK). They still had walls of PS3 and 360 games, and not just a small shelf in the back or the basement.




Yeah I mean of course it's going to be different for some stores in other territories/countries etc. And it's more of a general rule than a hard and fast one. But generally I consider retro to be systems that follow 3 pillars

* They no longer are being marketed for

* Few if any Mainstream stores are carrying games for the system

* Online services are either shut down or expected to be shutdown within a short amount of time.

Anything before PS4/XboxOne/Switch I would consider as meeting these pillars.


----------



## Kraken_X (Dec 15, 2019)

Objectively, old games are ones that are older than 2 console generations.  For example, PS2/Xbox/Gamecube is old, 360/PS3 is still somewhat new.   In about 1-2 years when the next generation launches, 360/PS3 will become old.  

Personally, I had trouble letting go of PS2/Xbox/Gamecube as new because that was the console generation I spent the most time with, and when upscaled, the games are still basically the same quality as what we play today.  Our controllers are basically the controllers from that generation, and everything from full MP3 audio to FMVs was possible back then.  

Because of how fast technology moves, it's weird when people just a few years younger didn't even play an SNES and their childhood was Xbox.  Economic status is part of that too, because I had a PC that, while not great, could play Atari-N64 games, and other people didn't, so they played maybe a handful of games on the one console they had.  Even though Master System and Atari were old to me, there were still few enough new games that I went back and played and enjoyed them.  New gamers will likely just stick to the latest 1-2 generations, and that's sad.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 15, 2019)

Zyvyn said:


> Anything before the NES


I agree with this.
Atari 2600, Coleco, etc.


----------



## Hern4ndeZzz (Dec 15, 2019)

I consider anything pre-PS2 to be old. 

But not in a bad way, the Saturn and Mega Drive are still my two favorite consoles by a considerable margin. I still spend most of my time "retro-gaming" and those games happen to be primarily gens 3, 4 and 5. Nothing beyond that.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 15, 2019)

ColecoVision is where I began although I didn't care about a game release until Sonic spinball for the Genesis although if I was going backwards my cut off point would be the GameCube as it was my favorite system of all time (ps1 was a close 2nd)


----------



## Shady Guy Jose (Dec 15, 2019)

As a 26-year-old PAL region guy, my first console was an N64 and I got a GameCube shortly afterwards (at launch day). A lot of my friends had PS1s and PS2s at that time. I got myself a PS2 as well like 2 years later, which (from my child perspective) was very late into the generation. This means that anything before N64/PS1 is "really old"; that generation and the following one are "relatively old", while anything PS3/Wii or later is still pretty new. When I look at the timespans involved, it really shows the evolution of time perception as you age.
However, the specific games I grew up with on the GameCube have aged pretty well (for example, Sonic Adventure 2's unlocked resolution release on PC looks stunning in 4K, not lacking for polygons to support that resolution), so I look at some lower-quality PS2 games and they seem older to me, even if they're not.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 15, 2019)

By "mental cutoff," I take it to mean where does yours truly put the split between "current" games and "retro" games/systems?

If that's the case, then, for yours truly, it's anything that can be emulated by a modern Windows PC. Yes, there's equivalent emulators for a lot of systems on Linux and sometimes the Mac, but if you want the least hassle, then for most people who grew up with a PC, Windows is going to be more familiar to them than _especially _Linux, and Mac...is a Mac with all of the problems that come with it.

Anyways, that would place my definition of an "old console" at the PS3/Xbox 360/Wii, especially with the PS5 and the Xbox SEX coming up this next year. Yeah, I know that was only 6 years ago that those consoles reached their typical end of life, complete with games that push the hardware to its limits, cross-generational game releases, and everything in between. I've been gaming myself with NES and the Genesis (with the SNES once we had ZSNES up and going on a fucking Windows ME PC of all things), but as for where I'd say the retro cutoff ends? The PS3 and the 360 is where I'd say that's at currently. If I don't need the actual, physical hardware to play some of those games, I start to see them as getting to the point where BC would be nice (PS5 better get that situation under control and locked down to a "for-sure" basis as opposed to them "running into problems" if headlines are anything to go off of compared to the Xbox SEX) to revisit these games or play stuff that you overlooked, didn't have the money to buy at the time, or just didn't have the time for...which is kind of a rarity in the age of the remaster and PC port that's hopefully not plagued with too many problems *coughs in DRM*.



Now, if we're talking about consoles with games that have aged well, then it's a _very _different ballgame. I would say that the best of the NES has probably aged well for the most part, minus some archaic BS due to memory limitations and the like, with the SNES still retaining some of that, but at the very least being a whole lot more refined and improved. Just try playing the OG Metroid or Zelda with no guide, I dare you. And no, not everyone beat it back then. I remember my older brother saying he made it to Ganon in Zelda 1 and couldn't defeat him because the hint "The secret is in the arrow" isn't exactly helpful in the hardest dungeon of the game, and it also doesn't help that his battery has simply suffered from a case of: 

I would say most early 2D games in general have aged well compared to their early 3D counterparts. I get that pre-rendered backgrounds were a necessity on the PS1, but the fact that we have to rely on AI to upscale those backgrounds to not be so blurry looking nowadays just goes to show how those devs tried to do the best they could to try and push the envelope with such limited hardware that was originally worked on to be Nintendo's answer to the Sega CD. The lack of dual analog sticks being the standard on every controller also meant that I think the controls for some games simply had to rely on the shoulder buttons and other weirdness that makes it hard to go back to. Like, I love the idea of Armored Core, but trying to control your mech is such a PITA compared to trying to control the robots in Titanfall. Tank controls are kind of in a similar situation, except I personally think that was Capcom not utilizing the 8 buttons (4 face, 4 shoulders) to their full potential.

Some of this carried over to the PS2 and the Xbox just because I think developers were still trying to figure out how best to control a character in a 3D game while using the buttons on the controller to their fullest. I would say that, by the end of the sixth generation of consoles, they finally figured out how to best optimize movement in 3D for the most part, with the 7th generation now having enough horsepower hardware-wise to finally render everything and make a camera fully rotatable without having to run into problems with loading and re-loading out of memory. (Yakuza 1 and 2 on PS2 had this issue with exploring the city, where it was kind of like Resident Evil when it changes camera angles, except worse because it had to load up all of the NPCs in the next scene after unloading the previous out of the PS2's limited RAM).

While I'm glad that everything has been so refined, I feel that it has led to a lot of games feeling similar to play in a meta sense. Like, sure, Yakuza is you doing more than just beating guys up, but most Character Action games now seem to have the same control scheme of "Square = Weak attack, X = Jump (which is fine, I'd rather not have to jump with Triangle, OG PS2 release of DMC1!), Triangle = Strong attack, and Circle is either to grab, use a sub weapon, or some other function unique to the game, with the shoulder buttons either being used to dodge, block, or lock-on". Like, functionally, if I played Yakuza for the combat and, of course, the story, the mini-games, the substories, and everything Yakuza is known for, and then jumped to any of the _real _Devil May Cry games, I feel like, outside of having a gun which kind of functions as the weak attack and your character using their weapon as the strong attack, in a metasense, I'm playing the same game, except that DMC generally is more combat and gameplay-focused as opposed to focusing on the story, something I don't think journalists get about DMC (not that my opinion of journalism in general is good by any means). Even FPS and Third-Person shooters have kind of fallen into the same basic control scheme.

In short, I feel like, with today's games, outside of the occasional game like Nier: Automata, it's hard to not feel like each and every one of them plays the same. There are some quirky games that I think were made while the devs were on some sort of drug trip like Katamari, but it feels like we get less Okamis and Katamaris these days and more "DARK SOULS, BUT WITH MORE ANIME!" or "DARK SOULS, BUT NOW ITS FEATURING KRATOS AS HIPSTER DAD" or "HERE'S A SPIRITUAL SUCCESSOR THAT IS INFERIOR TO WHAT CAME BEFORE IT BECAUSE IT'S CROWDFUNDED BY A DEV WHO SIMPLY DOESN'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THE FACT THAT, WITH 3D, THEY CAN DO MORE THAN JUST OFFER CHARACTERS POSING IN FRONT OF A TEXT BOX WITH SOME VOICE ACTORS WHO DID SOME VOICEOVERS FOR ANIME THAT MIGHT SOUND FINE FOR SOME, BUT REALLY, WEREN'T NECESSARY WHEN THE PREVIOUS GAMES NEVER EVEN HAD VOICES OUTSIDE OF SOTN!"

I know gaming is a business and all, but really, the fact that Activision can actually try to monetize a COD player wanting to check their K/D ratio in a match should be a picture of how far we've come from the Horse Armor.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Dec 15, 2019)

anything before nes, and anithing after snes.
PSX really never gave me any joy like i had on a console, non that i didn't have with my computer.
snes and nes were closer to the feeling of arcade.
i never really enjoy any online game, for they lack a binding story.
better graphics was maybe nice, but it lost emotion.
snes was the last console that had something to offer my pc didn't.
and yes maybe you can emulate it easy, but it will not give that feeling.
nintendo blew it with N64, came back a bit with wii...
but somehow, it lost the magic it had...
i don't think any new console will give me back the joy i miss.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 15, 2019)

banjo2 said:


> Just about anything before the [PLATFORM=/platform/snes]Super Nintendo Entertainment System (SNES)[/PLATFORM] . The only [PLATFORM=/platform/nes]Nintendo Entertainment System (NES)[/PLATFORM]  game that I can remember thoroughly enjoying is [GAME=/game/super-mario-bros.358]Super Mario Bros.[/GAME] ,  but I've found SNES to be much more tolerable.
> 
> I'm glad I played [GAME=/game/metroid-zero-mission.1107]Metroid: Zero Mission[/GAME] rather than [GAME=/game/metroid.1101]Metroid[/GAME], as I just can't get into that one, despite being a Metroid fan.


How do you do tags like that for the systems and games, that's pretty nice


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 15, 2019)

played atari 2600 with my grandmother, then nes, gameboy, snes, psx, n64, ps2, etc. over the years at home with older siblings. everything not current gen feels "old" to me, but early 3d/late 16 bit consoles have the strongest memory for me.

suppose it was peak pixels/2d gameplay, and founding new ground. an incredibly exciting turning point, so it made a huge impact. while the latest games are obviously superior in a lot of ways, they're also incremental improvements. less of an impact, even if it is better in most ways.


----------



## raxadian (Dec 15, 2019)

wurstpistole said:


> Seconded



Yeah, I used an Atari once but the thing was already old when I did.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2019)

anything older than the last 3 gens


----------



## Delerious (Dec 15, 2019)

My age perception as it relates to games is as follows:

Before 3D era (pre-PSX/N64/Saturn) - Retro
15+ years - old
7 to 14 years - Showing age/aging
2 to 6 years - somewhat new
0 to 2 years - new

The first console my family ever owned was a Sega Genesis, so I grew up on Sonic the Hedgehog, Streets of Rage and Road Rash (a series I wish could get a GOOD reboot). If I had to choose my favorite generation of gaming, it would be the PSX and PS2 generations, as that was the time when I got into RPGs, and the genre -- especially JRPGs -- was on a solid role during that time! It was also fun to go to my friends' houses and play a good two-player game, like Tony Hawk, SSX Tricky or Twisted Metal. Ah, fond memories!


----------



## StupidGamer1 (Dec 15, 2019)

My mental cut off is with NEW games. with the political,wokeness and lack of creativity,my eyes are in the past now and you know what. I am happy with that decision. People will say "you'll miss out on new experiences" No... Games made today I've played something like it before just low graphical appeal (never bothers me). Graphics don't make a game for me, it's gameplay and I enjoy everything until the 6th generation. Got enough titles to last the rest of my life. I'm good.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 15, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> By "mental cutoff," I take it to mean where does yours truly put the split between "current" games and "retro" games/systems?



Not really.

I can quite plausibly call the N64 on down retro and it is also creeping into aspects of the xbox, ps2 and GC (as in I can still find sports games and classics but there are things getting difficult to find, technically there are a few PS360 things here as well but those are usually special cases like lawsuits, limited runs, "hidden gems" and games that were awful and never sold but because they can earn trophments in minutes became a bit sought after). However I was there for all of those so they don't rank as old games in my head.

I imagine in most cases I could have just asked how old are you and added say 5 to 7 years as that is where most people on a site like this came into gaming and also started to remember things (avowed game fans being a fairly common descriptor around here), maybe a few more if you lived in a poor country or country without much access to games. You will get some outliers that came to gaming later in the day (or maybe played a bit as a kid and came back when playstation made it cool again, and thus pre PS1 is old stuff they were not around to experience), and some modifiers for the likes of PAL releases being fewer and further between with some seriously notable absences.

Maybe "When does your personal memory of games as they happened in real time kick in?" could be a better phrasing of the question.

Or if you prefer World War 2. I can read all about it, see some video, listen to some audio but it is still an event that occurred before I was born (anybody that held a weapon in it is likely in their 90s at best, and if long term memories start around 5 then not much better for those that sat around during it) and thus my mind squashes it into. I can experience all the years of the thing in minutes if I want to, longer if I want to go in depth. I can do the same for music -- any history of a given genre will start out with influences and earliest leanings into it, but beyond that the first wave will likely influence a second who may influence the first wave to do something else and said first wave may also perfect the craft in the middle, someone will likely blend another element into it, someone will likely explore a taboo or seriously break from genre conventions, and others will fall by the wayside as they fail to keep up. I was not around to see the start of punk or be there in clubs/getting tapes/reading zines as it happened so it is all "punk, story of" in my head -- I might be able to tell you dates and musical analysis facts of EPs, singles, albums, tours and notable shows but it is all factoids in my head rather than anything I can associate with a timeframe as I experienced it. For films then barring a few outliers from indy films then anything pre about 1970 or maybe the late 60s will tend to be mooshed together for many I speak to, even though the time before that saw the Hays code (essentially serious film censorship be enacted in response to things, exist, wane and finally shatter) to say nothing of technical advancements during that time.
As far as I am aware that is not a unique thing to me and a fairly well studied notion within history, psychology and what have you.


----------



## Stwert (Dec 15, 2019)

Well, I’ve been around since the start of home gaming in the 70’s, yes I’m f*kin ancient. Starting with a Pong TV game and then owning the vast majority of systems released.

It’s been a fun ride, never stopped gaming and until I croak, I never will.

Old systems for me are basically anything pre-NES. And indeed around about the NES time, all the classic 8 bit consoles and computers where my love of gaming developed.

But as I still play all of my old systems, I even fired up the Pong TV game a few weeks ago, they’re all still current to me


----------



## comput3rus3r (Dec 15, 2019)

Zyvyn said:


> Anything before the NES


You haven't lived until you've played Berzerk and Yars Revenge on the Atari 2600.


----------



## Pokem (Dec 15, 2019)

old NES games that look like they're made in paint


----------



## x65943 (Dec 15, 2019)

HaloEffect17 said:


> How do you do tags like that for the systems and games, that's pretty nice


# and then start typing

[PLATFORM=/platform/snes]Super Nintendo Entertainment System (SNES)[/PLATFORM] 

So I hit #super and things started popping up


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 15, 2019)

I generally think of anything that's two generations behind as being just "old" (so GC/PS2/Xbox right now), and then anything 3 generations and behind as being "retro". It's a "natural" progression for things IMO, so just makes sense.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 15, 2019)

Ermm...I see two questions in the OP. They're not really the same for me...

The first video game I owned (which I got for my...probably fifth birthday...in 1986, IIRC  ) was 'manhole', one of the many game & watch games released in Belgium around that time. Nagged my parents for a game boy not that long afterwards.

But as to "old"? The thing is that beautiful 2D has aged much better than early 3D. Whereas the latter had to go through all sorts of weird "uncanny valleys" before being good (unfortunately for the fans, I consider everything around the N64 in this field), SNES and even NES games stand relatively decent.

Even so: with the occasional nostalgia trip on emulators aside, I rarely if ever play a game older than, say, 2009. Why? Because that's around the time when "indie gaming" became a thing. Rather than being lead by a team that focussed first and foremost on what a large denominator of people wanted, games (slowly) started to focus on a specific niche.

...I'm a freaking gaming hipster, am'nt I?


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Dec 15, 2019)

Anything between NES and PS1 is considered retro to me


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 15, 2019)

should i be old enough to respond to this?
to be honest idk what i would consider old enough, i remember i would go to those places (i really don't know how to call this in english) where you pay to play for 1 hour or 2 in a console and most of those places only had PS2 because it was more accessible, and while people were playing games like god of war or gta sa, i would mostly there to see if i could find those sega collection things just to play sonic or virtua fighter, and even that when i found atari emulator i really wanted to play asteroids, and i did and people were like "wtf are you playing?" and i was just YE YE DIE FUKKIN ROCC, the thing is, for me nothing is old enough, you just need to have fun with it, when i got atari emulator with a bunch of roms i keep testing all of them, i had fun with some and others were boring, so ye, i think it's about what i enjoy, it doesn't metter if it's old or new


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 15, 2019)

My cutoff begins when they are unavailable for purchase, though the online stores helped mitigate the issue.

Mainly, I consider console games as an aging form. The console reaches the end of it's lifecycle, the games stop being sold in physical form, and online vendor stores stop selling them, moving on to the next system.

Like the XBOX, Wii, etc...


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 15, 2019)

eyeliner said:


> Like the XBOX, Wii, etc...


wii game are still being sold though. remember just dance? 2020 came out on wii too.


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 15, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> wii game are still being sold though. remember just dance? 2020 came out on wii too.


I'v never seen it, actually. And I mostly meant the online stores.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 15, 2019)

Old games for me would be PS2 and back, new would be PS3 and up... this will change of course in the future. PS3 is almost in the old category right now... I guess for me it's 2 gens back is old.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 15, 2019)

I just wonder if any of these 'young uns' that said things like 'my parents used to play that' and the likes as mentioned in the op.... Were they wearing a Led Zepplin t shirt or similar at the time?? 

Why is old gaming any different to old music or movies? If somethings good... Its good forever imo and those whipper snappers should remember without the old shit.... They wouldn't have they're new shit!! 

I still play c64 games for the nostalgia factor alone!


----------



## AlexMCS (Dec 15, 2019)

When it gets no more new games, it's old.
So, PS2, PSP, DS and everything before them are old systems.


----------



## jDSX (Dec 15, 2019)

Anything pre NES era is considered old for me


----------



## DAZA (Dec 15, 2019)

I can go far back as the second generation... atari 2600.. it was a basic but classic start to an eye opening evolution of consoles and games from that point on. 

its one big thing i always appreciate being part of and remembering what i used to play from that moment onwards showing real progress along the way and the joy games have given me over the years.. pure nostalgia of talking with friends, swapping games after school and constantly replaying them no matter how many times you completed it! 

always respect what was and look forward to what will be.. for that is our continued adventures


----------



## alexenochs (Dec 15, 2019)

i personally have somewhat a weird take on this I imagine the console as if it had aged like a human and once it hits the 21 year mark its retro ofcourse I can still look back on games and stuff that aren't yet 21 years old and think to myself that its old but not retro my reasoning for this age decision is because it seems like when you hit your 20s that's when you start to become nostalgic and think..oh hey I have a job I can rebuy my childhood games and play them its when you begin to want to relive the past in your mind..that a game seems to be retro so for me..roughly 21 years or older so in a year or 2 the xbox ps2 and gamecube will fit that bill


----------



## YukidaruPunch (Dec 15, 2019)

I consider games previous to the NES era to be old. I started playing with the Mega Drive so the 16-bit generation might be where I'm most confortable. I'm not that crazy about the NES and Master System, to be honest, but I do recognize there are some gems. Games from the mid 80's have a specific kind of charm, but I tend to like more how arcade games looked and felt back at that era - stuff from Capcom and Sega can feel pretty great. Playing an Atari 2600 game to me feels too simplistic, perhaps due to my lack of knowledge, and playing an early 1980's game - say, the first Donkey Kong - can feel a bit "off", if still an interesting relic.

I rarely have much interest in new games save for a very specific indie release or a game from a company I like. I tend to have much more interest in a said generation as their games start to age, and because of that, I usually only buy a gaming system once it's on its last legs. I bought a PS2 in 2007, a Wii U in 2017 and a 3DS in 2019. Due to my bigger interest in emulation and older games than cutting-edge technology, I have no intent on buying a new game system anytime soon.


----------



## Kikirini (Dec 15, 2019)

I grew up on the NES and onward, so those gens are fine for me. Before that, they're a little simplistic for me. (Plus, there's a reason the industry crashed before the NES...)
But heck, I'm 30, I can freely admit I'm old.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 15, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> wii game are still being sold though. remember just dance? 2020 came out on wii too.



Former electronics department employee Gang Rise Up!


----------



## paulttt (Dec 15, 2019)

I started on the nes, then transitioned to the snes.  I then regressed to the spectrum and the BBC micro.

I was told that I played too many video games by my parents, and they wanted to give me something more educational.  Little did they know I could play Popeye on the micro (sorry mum).


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 15, 2019)

I don't know what I'd consider old games. I grew up around the time of the NES, but I never had that. I instead grew up with my dad's Commodore 64, Vic 20, and Magnavox Odyssey 2. So even things from before I was born I don't know if I'd consider "old games" to me. Do they feel old compared to modern games? Yeah, but I still remember details about so many of the games I played back then, so they don't "feel" old.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 16, 2019)

Anything before the current gen is old fogey territory. If it's not in the now, it's a distant memory. As soon as the new console drops, the old one should be dropped, just like the XBox....whatever was before Series X.


----------



## Seliph (Dec 16, 2019)

I'd honestly call anything before and including the Wii/Xbox 360/PS3 era old. I personally grew up with the Gamecube, but it's hard for me to consider any games before a time where most games have some sort of online functionality as anything but old.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 16, 2019)

I unfortunately cannot really enjoy most NES games, even though I really want to at times. Starting with the SNES it was just such a quality improvement for the better... that is my basis, and one I go back to often.


----------



## Feffe (Dec 16, 2019)

For me, it's two gens before the current one.

So during the PS5 generation, PS3 games will be "old". During the PS3 generation, PS1 games were "old".


----------



## ElonStark (Dec 16, 2019)

My gaming memories start with the 2nd generation consoles (Atari 2600 etc).  We owned a TI-99 "computer" which is technically not a gaming console but really was for all intents and purposes.  But I think gaming culture didn't really take off until the third generation (NES), so I consider anything before that gaming prehistory.


----------



## axiomjunglist (Dec 16, 2019)

I use "timeless" and "classic" for classifying games, books, TV shows, movies, music, etc. Old just sounds sad, lol.

To fall in the "timeless" camp requires losing myself in the experience whether it's for the first time or many times after. I've played the original Castlevania for example since it came out and it still feels fresh and exciting every time I play. Even older games picked up for the first time later in life can feel this way. I didn't play Castlevania Symphony of the Night or FF7 until 2008 and was hooked from the first play and still can pick it up either at any point today and get fully into it.

With "classic", I can appreciate how much effort went into it at the time it was released but it feels dated by today's standards and harder to play. Games like Adventure for Atari 2600, the original Final Fantasy, and even Super Mario 64 land here. They're not bad games by definition, and in fact I played them all many times ages ago. I just can't anymore, but I can respect them for what they did for advancing the industry.


----------



## Mythical (Dec 16, 2019)

For me old games are psx and below basically. Old to the point where I probably wouldn't play them is nes and below


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 16, 2019)

Pre-2000 is retro to me, even though it's arbitrary.


----------



## Captain_N (Dec 16, 2019)

I dont really have a cut off date. I have multiples of my consoles encase of failure. I got more controllers then ill ever use. i have multiple crt tvs. and the use of flash carts saves the cart/console wear and tear. got most of the roms. When ever i feel like playing anything im good to go. Took 20+ years to get where iam now.


----------



## Naster (Dec 16, 2019)

Never. Games never gets old.


----------



## zoogie (Dec 16, 2019)

Retro - two generations from current. So DS/DSi/Wii would be the start of retro for me.
Vintage Retro - starting 20 years (a generation) before now, wherever that leads you. That would be Gameboy Color to NES-ish.
Antique Retro - Any console or its games released before 1980. Atari 2600 and anything before it.

These guidelines were just made up on the spot by me. They just "sound right". Others probably will disagree.


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Dec 16, 2019)

My first console was an Atari 2600, and aside from that I only played PC games until I got a SNES when I turned 12.

I might play a few Atari games every now and then for nostalgia's sake, my favorites were River Raid, Pitfall, Mario Bros., and Galaga, but none of the Atari games really hold my attention for more than 5 minutes now.

Similarly most NES games won't hold my attention for that much longer. And a lot of the ones that do have had enhanced ports made on other consoles (Final Fantasy series, Super Mario Bros.)

But SNES games and up I can honestly say I still enjoy. I will still sit down and spend hours playing Yoshi's Island, which is my favorite game ever. Kirby's Super Star was good too. The Donkey Kong games were awesome, and let's not forget the infamous Lion King.


----------



## Minox (Dec 16, 2019)

Hard to define, but anything from before I was born does feel old to me. Maybe not the best of standards, but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## jaykureno (Dec 16, 2019)

I am 19 years old but since my dad used to be a gamer we had both a N64 and a PS1 at home. The PS2 and gamecube were what I'd consider my first two consoles though and I have stuck with nintendo and sony in the console space ever since even after moving over to primarily PC gaming around 2013


----------



## eriol33 (Dec 16, 2019)

I couldn't play anything beyond NES era, even the PC games looked so uninteresting (looking at you, might and magic Series). Dark times.


----------



## Justeego (Dec 16, 2019)

My parents never wanted to buy a console (when you try so hard to avoid something it goes for the worst), I played on PS1 1, only one friend of mine had NES, the console that marked my generation is PS2 and Gameboy, I played mainly on pc and then I got my GBA


----------



## warweeny (Dec 16, 2019)

I started gaming with the n64/ps1 and onwards from there.
I was 8 years old i think when i played with the n64.
When i think back, anything before ps3 is a "classic" console/game period.

When i think about in terms of games and when graphics are just not "bearable" to me is probably the original nintendo, but some games can still be played (think of games like megaman). Snes graphics are perfectly serviceable, but when a modern games copies the graphics of an N64 i cannot tolerate that, neither does the ps2/psp kind of games if not done correctly. Some ps2/psp games like valkyrie profile silmeria and final fantasy crisis core still look fantastic in my eyes, so it is not that the console is not capable of making good graphics from that time era. Usually MMORPG's and mobile games on a budget with 3D graphics resemble the "ps2 era" style graphics, but lack the graphical fidelity of some ps2/psp games and are just not really nice to watch at.

When people tell me they lived in the atari time online, i see them as 50+ year old people, but if i see someone mentioning a ps3 or 360 game as a classic game console, i feel old and i think the person in question is like 12 lol.

I do not really have a starting date or end date when it comes to "classic" - i think the ps1/n64 is classic in a sense that it is a time period i started playing, but anything before the nes/snes is retro in my eyes because i have not experienced the gaming era of said console.


----------



## matthi321 (Dec 16, 2019)

anything with worse graphics than snes/gba


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 16, 2019)

Atari Home Pong.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 16, 2019)

I grew up with SNES, GB(C) and N64 so anything before that doesn't interest me much. Including NES, which I find to be a bit basic as far as audio capabilities go. SNES and GB(C) chiptunes just sound awesome, and good music is one of the most important things for me in games.
I'm not sure if I played SNES, GB(C) or N64 first, my mom used to rent a SNES sometimes, I didn't get one of my own until much later, but I'm not sure when she first rented one. I'm pretty sure I got a N64 before the SNES, though I enjoyed both equally. SNES was the peak of the 2D era for me, there are so many great games on that, that look and sound great even today.


----------



## skydancer93 (Dec 16, 2019)

I cut off retro gaming at the Genesis and Super Nintendo as those came to an end in 1998 in the States. Console wise, I end with the 32X.


----------



## huma_dawii (Dec 16, 2019)

Dont understand the question but i will say i never played anything before NES and also i stopped being "CURRENT GAMER" on the Wii U, i got stuck there and i dont play anything current because i have to many games to finish on Wii U and i refuse to move to the next gen until i finish my games. I only played RE7 on Xbox One...  and Xenoblade Chronicles 2 and its DLC on Switch that's all for this current gen for me.


----------



## m_babble (Dec 16, 2019)

I had most of em when I was a kid.
Atari 2600/5200/7800, Coleco, Intellivision, Odyssey, pong & light gun-specific systems, C64, Vic 20.
So yeah I'm up to speed with everything since then, more or less.
Some of the more obscure systems in the 90s I didn't get to play, but was aware of and have emulated.


----------



## Kadji (Dec 16, 2019)

I differentiate between "classics" and "old".
"classic" is for me everything that I connect with my childhood memories which I did not have to buy myself.
My gaming career has been very long. I started with a C64 -> Gameboy -> Gamegear -> NES / Master System 2 -> Amiga 500 -> GBC -> PSX -> My own Windows 98 PC 
My friends had the missing consoles: SNES, Mega Drive, N64
So for me everything up to the PSX is "classic" (or maybe Retro if you like that term more).

Starting with the PS2/GBA I bought consoles with my own money. Those are the "old" consoles of my teenager years. PS2, Gamecube, Dreamcast, GBA...not quite classic/retro but definitely old.

The rest is easy: PS3 / Xbox 360 is "last gen", PS4 / Xbox One is "current gen", whatever comes next is "next gen".

Nintendo does not work with the usual "generation" cycles anymore. They have their userbase of loyal fans and push out a new console whenever they feel like it.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Dec 16, 2019)

I have nes/snes/GB/GBC/GBA/Dreamcast/PSX/PS1/PS2/psp/psvita/3ds/ds/Gamecube/Wii/Wiiu/ x360 and ofc the latest consoles except xbox one since it's useless and except xbox 1 cuz no emulator
Any any re-released games that maybe from older systems on the switch.


----------



## SaberLilly (Dec 16, 2019)

I never really gamed a lot when I was younger, sure i had games but i never really played them to the point of them feeling old, and since i never owned a lot of systems (for example, i only just got myself a wii-u despite it being 7 years old) I wouldn't say i have a mental cutoff as i never really gamed much in the first place.


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 16, 2019)

started with gbc and n64, i played snes at a friends house but i never played any nes or know anyone that had one so meh the only thing i remenber from snes was mario all star collection, street fighter and contra 3 i dont think my friend had any more games either xD


----------



## Redhorse (Dec 17, 2019)

For me, old games are ones I've played to death. Since I started on ones like Zork Nemesis and Pong, both of which I love, NES and Snes era were skipped by me playing PC games CIV, etc... before returning to consoles after those. Never really got into Arcade games after Pinball, which I adored, still do. With the earlier exception of Tempest.


----------



## LuigiXHero (Dec 17, 2019)

I started with NES but I consider old games anything before the last generation of games. So Original Xbox, Wii, PS2 are old games to me. It's also getting to the point where even last gen feels old to me. I mean remasters are coming out for games that were last gen for some reason.


----------



## Draxikor (Dec 17, 2019)

For me i consider 3 stages, from 5th generation to 7th is comtemporary, third to forth is classic, and before that for me is like prehistory, for me is a must to at least play some games from each generation to really apreciate the industry, you can't call yourself a gamer if you just play the newest games or just the classic ones, is impossible to like everything but at least your knowledge will be better.


----------



## Foxchild (Dec 17, 2019)

I would consider Gamecube, PS2, and original XBOX, as well as Win XP PC games as definitively old, and Wii, PS3, XBOX 360, and Win 7 as borderline old.


----------



## Boydy86 (Dec 17, 2019)

This is a tough one to call...  I tried playing Medal of Honour for the PSX recently, remembering how great a game it was.  Instant regret, I don't know how we ever managed to play FPS's without dual analogue sticks for direction and movement.  That game instantly felt a lot older for me...


----------



## zeello (Dec 17, 2019)

For me it's anything before HDMI, although with component only (i.e. Wii) being at least somewhat new. Anything older is definitely old as the picture is blurry, it requires CRT, the controllers tend to use only one joystick at most, and there's basically no games that hold up today.

Handheld wise, GBA SP is the first system with backlight and first that's rechargeable, so in that sense it is a modern handheld and everything beyond that point is modern as well. But it started off using batteries and you had to be outside to use the screen. Because of that it's hard to think of GBA in general as being new, the SP was merely a patch. DS is the first that started out "modern". Therefore everything before 7th gen is old.

It's interesting to consider though the DSL has a GBA slot, the same slot used since the original GB. So in a way DSL exists on a direct timeline with GB on one end and DSL on the other, with DSi (a 3DS precursor) finally ending it and ushering in the true modern age. DSI uses the new charger as well, which is another key factor. I've spent hours these past few days on ebay looking at DS/3DS models. In that time many cases I saw a good price on a DSL and thought about getting one, but knowing that it uses a separate charger, it makes little practical sense. I might soon own multiple DSi's, 3DS's, 2DS's and XL's and it's very good that I can use a single charger for all of them.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 17, 2019)

Boydy86 said:


> This is a tough one to call...  I tried playing Medal of Honour for the PSX recently, remembering how great a game it was.  Instant regret, I don't know how we ever managed to play FPS's without dual analogue sticks for direction and movement.  That game instantly felt a lot older for me...


I had that about 5 years after the fact, never mind today.

To further my general gushing about Perfect Dark I did notice when I got the XBLA version that my general movements were geared around analogue+sidestep from the N64 and some the levels really seemed to favour it too, and while I eventually adapted somewhat (again I still think the game, especially its multiplayer, has many many things that today's games could do to learn/relearn/out and out copy) the was still a nag. A various points I did also fire up my N64 and try to play it, and while it being a slideshow rendered it basically unplayable for me as a game I still noted the controls as having something to it. All this is to say mouse and keyboard or dual analogues might not be the only way for somewhat modern approaches (while medal of honor might be clunky it was noted as being fairly clunky at the time*, doom clones still work reasonably well though if you can ignore the verticality thing).

*I don't know how many reviews of the time made their way online, much less remain there to this day, but how many were looking at the "you don't just shoot everything that moves" aspects along with the graphical design (tone might be a better word) of it all (though probably not the quality of graphics, even then the PS1 was far from a powerhouse).


----------



## IS_Nitro (Dec 17, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> cutoff for what you consider too old to enjoy and play?



That.

Some games lend themselves well to the tech of the era and updated hardware wouldn't revolutionize that game play type. Some were pioneers and "were" great but have been surpassed. 

For example side-scrolling Megaman games vs side scrollers of today (they just look better mostly) and 3d microcomputer racing games late 70s-80s vs today (world of difference).

Depends on the genre of game.


----------



## Halvorsen (Dec 17, 2019)

Anything before the GameCube, PS2, and original Xbox.


----------



## KingBlank (Dec 19, 2019)

Anything pre dos. I grew up playing windows / dos games which were lying around on floppy's / demo disks. also my first handheld was the gba, which I played gbc games on sometimes.

The more I think about this question, the less sure I am about what you mean though. I don't consider any games too old to play, but for the most part - games have improved over the years.
The only genre I can think of that has not really gotten far is management games, roller coaster tycoon is still the best one ever made imo, please let me know if you have any favorites better than this.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Dec 19, 2019)

I count myself lucky that I have experienced 8bit to modern gaming. Children today will never know what means to have played Super Mario 64 (etc) when it was new. On the other hand, the amount of games I had was relatively small (availability; costs).


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 19, 2019)

Anything before the SNES for me


----------



## IS_Nitro (Dec 20, 2019)

KingBlank said:


> The only genre I can think of that has not really gotten far is management games, roller coaster tycoon is still the best one ever made imo, please let me know if you have any favorites better than this.



The tech was good enough then that the game-play is not going to be revolutionized by just the addition of the tech we have now. RCT2 forever


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 20, 2019)

banjo2 said:


> Just about anything before the [PLATFORM=/platform/snes]Super Nintendo Entertainment System (SNES)[/PLATFORM] . The only [PLATFORM=/platform/nes]Nintendo Entertainment System (NES)[/PLATFORM]  game that I can remember thoroughly enjoying is [GAME=/game/super-mario-bros.358]Super Mario Bros.[/GAME] ,  but I've found SNES to be much more tolerable.
> 
> I'm glad I played [GAME=/game/metroid-zero-mission.1107]Metroid: Zero Mission[/GAME] rather than [GAME=/game/metroid.1101]Metroid[/GAME], as I just can't get into that one, despite being a Metroid fan.


The Super Mario Bros. Trilogy is pretty good.
1 is iconic, but not that good.
2 is weird, but  good.
3 is amazing.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 21, 2019)

I can clearly remember going on Teletext to look up game charts for the BBC Micro (for some reason the number one game was always Steve Davis Snooker). Most games were £1.99 to £2.99 for budget and £9.99 for full price. My actual Beeb from 1983 is sitting right next to me and works fine still. Next to that is an Atari ST and a couple of Amiga's. I probably did most of my gaming hours in those two generations and can still jump right back in without missing a beat.

For me, anything after the 16-bit era is new.


----------



## Teletron1 (Dec 22, 2019)

To each his own 

But 3d polygon based games that start to really show their age become difficult to play for me because it no longer feels immersive and that connection is lost ,as far as older 2d style games that are still being copied today as a standard of what to do should be a history lesson to future gamers ,that love for that style which was abandoned at one point for 3d has life again and are really amazing because they are no longer limited because of cartridge space we can thank all this to retro gaming  

Now if someone can remake that god awful Transformers game on the NES I might be able to want to play it again


----------



## grcd (Dec 23, 2019)

Begun with NES back in mid to late 80s. So, for me, while 'retro' is anything before 1999, I only consider 'old' (or _unplayable_) games those before early 80s. I cannot bring myself to play text adventures, for example; or the old Ataris. But I still happily play just about any good game released after 1983 or so.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Dec 23, 2019)

I think gaming is in five ages. Whichever age you began to game in, the age before it and backward is "old games."

The Proto Age: First attempts at computing games ending with the creation of Pong
Basically any pre-Pong attempts to create interactive media.

The Basic Age: From Pong to the launch of the NES
Including the rise and fall of the Atari 2600, its failed successors and the arcade explosion thanks to Namco's Pac Man and other titles.

The Cartridge Age: The launch of the NES through to the launch of the PS2
Obviously this includes a few disk based consoles, but by and large, this era was defined by cartridges. The second video game boom, followed by the Bit Wars and the first true 3D games. On top of that, handheld gaming is born, led by the Game Boy.

The Disk Age: The launch of the PS2 through the launch of the PS4/Xbox One
This is where games by and large had enough graphical fidelity and space to fit high quality 100+ hour experiences onto a single disk. The rapid graphical arms race, the rise of Microsoft, and the decline of Nintendo as a gamer-focused company.

The Neo Age: The launch of the PS4/Xbox One to right now
The number of concessions made for storage have essentially bottomed out. Gaming is now without a need for compromise, and enormous games are the norm. The beginnings of VR. The fall and rise of Nintendo is complete. The launch of the PS5/Xbox will likely not end this era.

It could be theorized the next era will be VR-based systems, or working cloud-gaming. Time will tell.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2019)

Darth Meteos said:


> I think gaming is in five ages. Whichever age you began to game in, the age before it and backward is "old games."
> 
> The Proto Age: First attempts at computing games ending with the creation of Pong
> Basically any pre-Pong attempts to create interactive media.
> ...



I don't know that I would make that final split, and I also have to wonder where arcade and the rise of the PC fit in that. Back on the final split thing then other than the more recent games themselves largely being bland and forgettable I am not seeing much functional difference between the PS360 and Xbone/ps4 in terms of map size, control styles/quality, gameplay design or anything else that one would note in that. Compare the PS360 to the PS2 and original xbox and it can be night and day for many of those, especially if you discount technical gimmicks that seldom amounted to much (stuff like Delta force technically having infinite maps, to say nothing of the controls and physics in such games).

I am also not sure I would tie off cartridges for home use at the end of the PS1 and N64 as much as the start of those. The shift to dedicated 3d processing in all of those and move away from 2d sprites (with limited exceptions for the Saturn and some PS1 efforts) being a far more radical shift.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Dec 23, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> I don't know that I would make that final split, and I also have to wonder where arcade and the rise of the PC fit in that.


Arcades are not so much important to the console gaming, which is what it's broadly about. Proto is pre-console, Basic is first console boom, Cartridge is second console boom. The rise of arcades is mentioned specifically because arcade ports were the biggest sellers at the time and drove people to want to take the arcade home with them. The rise of PC is its own thing, it changes so rapidly that it would have its own eras of time.



FAST6191 said:


> ... the more recent games themselves largely being bland and forgettable...


Let's keep biases out of this.



FAST6191 said:


> I am not seeing much functional difference between the PS360 and Xbone/ps4 in terms of map size, control styles/quality, gameplay design or anything else that one would note in that. Compare the PS360 to the PS2 and original xbox and it can be night and day for many of those, especially if you discount technical gimmicks that seldom amounted to much (stuff like Delta force technically having infinite maps, to say nothing of the controls and physics in such games).


I'm seeing the functional difference. PS3 is the natural evolution of PS2, Xbox 360 the natural evolution of the Xbox. They were much more powerful, but ultimately, there was still consideration to be made on resources, concessions on the amount of data. That's not always the case anymore. The current age is one where the gap between consumer electronics and superelectronics is becoming smaller all the time, and it appears to be a major shift in development.

It's a difference of opinion. I think the difference between Saturn/PS1/N64 and Dreamcast/PS2/Gamecube/Xbox games is much greater than the difference between the latter and PS3/Xbox 360.



FAST6191 said:


> I am also not sure I would tie off cartridges for home use at the end of the PS1 and N64 as much as the start of those. The shift to dedicated 3d processing in all of those and move away from 2d sprites (with limited exceptions for the Saturn and some PS1 efforts) being a far more radical shift.


PS1 and N64 were on the badlands of 3D, they generally don't hold up and are clunky at best.* 3D hit its stride in PS2/XB/Gamecube, where they are able to be not just be good 3D games, but good games in general. I don't place much stock in the first 3D games, I don't think the shift was complete until the generation after, in the same way I don't think VR has hit its stride yet, even though there are many attempts so far.

*Yes there are good games. Yes you can point at a few classics and say they worked. But on the whole, twin stick controls were born _during_ that generation, camera was dirty, and movement was primitive compared to any standard 3D game of the generation after.

man this take is gonna make me a lot of friends


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2019)

Darth Meteos said:


> Arcades are not so much important to the console gaming, which is what it's broadly about. Proto is pre-console, Basic is first console boom, Cartridge is second console boom. The rise of arcades is mentioned specifically because arcade ports were the biggest sellers at the time and drove people to want to take the arcade home with them. The rise of PC is its own thing, it changes so rapidly that it would have its own eras of time.
> 
> 
> Let's keep biases out of this.
> ...




The whole arcade perfect port thing would argue otherwise on home consoles and development thereof from where I sit, and I am very much counting PC games from the point where they became a thing in this.

As for biases I do really have a problem with PS4bone games, however what does dribble out looks, feels and plays like PS360 stuff (give or take the atrocious monetisation, which was hardly absent prior -- I still remember EA wanting to sell me a cheat for Skate 3 to unlock everything within the game) once it got rolling but with a slight bit more shiny at times. As far as evolutions then unless it is a complete dead end (see most takes on VR back when, and probably this go around as well) then everything influences everything else going forward.
As far as concessions on data counts then that still happens today, and back when it was not the worst thing either (at best some devs complained about memory). I think the biggest testament to that is PC games weren't racing ahead of consoles during that time, followed closely by what all the small devs could manage during those times too. I am also not seeing the lines between high end electronics and standard consumer fare being that blurred or only in the warranty (if anything I find it going the other way).

For console 3d then sure the PS1 and N64 were clunky as you like, though I have previously noted that when such games were ported or get the fancy emulators the games themselves still hold up quite well.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2019)

Kraken_X said:


> Objectively, old games are ones that are older than 2 console generations.  For example, PS2/Xbox/Gamecube is old, 360/PS3 is still somewhat new.   In about 1-2 years when the next generation launches, 360/PS3 will become old.
> 
> Personally, I had trouble letting go of PS2/Xbox/Gamecube as new because that was the console generation I spent the most time with, and when upscaled, the games are still basically the same quality as what we play today.  Our controllers are basically the controllers from that generation, and everything from full MP3 audio to FMVs was possible back then.
> 
> Because of how fast technology moves, it's weird when people just a few years younger didn't even play an SNES and their childhood was Xbox.  Economic status is part of that too, because I had a PC that, while not great, could play Atari-N64 games, and other people didn't, so they played maybe a handful of games on the one console they had.  Even though Master System and Atari were old to me, there were still few enough new games that I went back and played and enjoyed them.  New gamers will likely just stick to the latest 1-2 generations, and that's sad.



I have know other game systems so I like my ps2 and my 3ds the ps2 has good graphics and a decent amount of free roam games and the 3ds is good the games are crazy expensive but it has homebrew and so I can code apps for it and play homebrews such as Craftus


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 23, 2019)

Holy S, hard question you're making señor.

Ok...

So...

This hurts...

To me, when I was a child, I considered "Old games" to be the arcade games.
And always thought that "New games" where Nintendo ones, as when I was a mere child, had thought that Nintendo made all the games.

When I grow up, around 2008 got my Nintendo  Wii that I'm still using to this very day... and my perception changed. Back then, I considered Old what I used to play when I was a child: Super Nintendo.

Now that I'm even older, I think my perception has changed yet again, considering old games, those from Atari 800, 2600, 7800, Commodore, Sinclair ZX, MSX and all those computer games.

I'd put it this way:

OLD: Everything before the SNES
NEW: From SNES to this day.

I say this because, I think that nothing hasn't changed since those SNES days in the 90's. I mean... talking from personal experience, many of the techniques that Nintendo used to develop their games, are still being used to this day.
Nothing aside from processing power has really changed! That's why I consider everything from the SNES up to this day as "NEW"

In the 90's, you had many genres comming, the N64 was like... AMAZING in 1996.
Only those who got to the blessing to play with an Atari, Famicom and SNES, surely can remember how huge was seeing Mario in a 3D world.
Kids from the 2000's just won simply understand why we grown ups keep playing all those "old N64" games.

"NEW" to me, means developing new ways to control your games, a more immersive experience.
In my opinion, it seems that nowadays "NEW" means "_being able to run at 60fps_" and that's it.


----------



## Light_Strategist (Dec 23, 2019)

I consider myself a tiny bit weird in regards to this subject.

I can play certain NES games but not others Super Mario Bros. being one I can play for example.

When I first started gaming would've probably been around 1995, so I'd have been about 2. Assuming, memory serves well enough which I often have to question. First game I played was Sonic 1. Maybe it's the weirdness of how I was exposed to some older games later than some of the more recent ones of the time that makes a fair bit of sense for why I can go a little further back without struggling to keep up with the much more outdated controls. Because my first official introduction to Super Mario Bros. was actually through its Game Boy Color Port, Super Mario Bros. Deluxe.

What I find weird is that when I tried playing Fire Emblem Gaiden I couldn't put up with it for too long before quitting on it. It's from the early 90's but it just feels super stiff to me...


----------



## djnate27 (Dec 23, 2019)

Been playing since the 70's, so I have no cutoff. If it's entertaining...I'll play it.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Dec 24, 2019)

DS launch titles.


----------



## MockyLock (Dec 24, 2019)

For myself, the old era starts at PS2/XBOX (and eventually GC) gen, considering the tech side.
Technically, they were in what we could call a turn :
- They had integrated HDD (optional or not).
- They were in that era where you could (or had to) switch from 4/3 to 16/9 format.
- Games were CD or DVD.
- The video output was something between SD and the HD"Ready".
- You could still use RGB SCART on CRT, or YUV on flat screens.
- Controllers were still wired.
- They still had memory cards.

These are just some examples.

PS : I'm 40 yo, so i started to play with an Atari2600 on a B&W mono not-flat-not-square-angle CRT.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2019)

For desktop consoles, the cut-off point is SNES and PS1.
For handhelds, NDS (not i) and PSP.
X-Boxes are not "old consoles".
I am born in 1997, if that matters.


----------

